

Ask HN: Would a Markov Model be appropriate in this situation? - rankam

I am trying to predict bandwidth usage for organizations to create a plan for when organizations should get their bandwidth &quot;turned up&quot; (e.g. 25Mbps to 50Mbps). Would some sort of a Markov Model be appropriate or is there a better alternative?
======
enkiv2
Bandwidth usage patterns often occur over much longer periods of time. As a
result, while a markov model could be used, you'd need a large order, and
you'd need to give it a lot of data (like, ten to fifteen years because
bandwidth patterns occur on a week or year scale in many cases). Obviously,
this is a tall order -- many organizations haven't even been online for
fifteen years.

Instead, I'd recommend just graphing average usage over a year, a month, and a
week periodicity and eyeballing it. You'll get better results with less work,
despite using less tech.

~~~
rankam
Thanks - I only have about 3 years worth of daily usage data so that's good to
know. I'll give your suggestion a shot.

